# What's the CRAZIEST thing you've done after loosing a FISH



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay we've all lost fish but what about the mother-lode-of-a-fish. What did you do if anything???

Wouldn't consider this crazy we just sat down in the boat I popped a 12 oz'er and we didn't say a word for about 5 minutes just stared at the water. Then fish'n partner says 'I told you it was a big F'n fish'...

...but patience prevailed as roughly 2 weeks later in the same general area she did catch the 51" and I'm think'n it was the same exact fish. However, the second time it didn't toss the lure like first hook-up when it completely launched itself out of the water twice including diving under and around the boat trying to wrap the line around the main and kicker and going to the bottom and head shaking while sit'n on the bottom...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

MEGA tiger trout on the end of my 4lb line, drag peeling whenever the chunk moved. Planted on the bottom for at least 4 minutes, I finally managed to horse it up to within 6 feet of me for a quick tail splash. All I ever saw was the dorsal to the tail and there was plenty of fish in between. It took me down again (in only 6-8ft of water...still couldn't move it around) and did whatever it wanted for a short while more. 

I thought I was wearing it out but that was just me I suppose. It took one last hard run and my line went slack as the hook pulled free of the beast. This would have been the fish of my life and now it was gone forever.

I was all alone on the lake, so I could've gone on a cussing rampage if I wanted. Instead, I calmly reeled in my spinner and, like k2, stared at the water for several minutes in total silence. Replaying the event in my mind (and I still do, often), I couldn't think of anything I did wrong to lose it. The drag was set just right, I used every inch of the rod to absorb the headshakes, I stayed patient and calm while fighting it, let it run when it wanted, reeled in the slack quickly when I could,..Perfect execution, actually. The fish just fought it's way off the hook. I'm sure it left a mark though.

Once the shock wore off and I was done contemplating, I went on to catch several more fish, one being 22". It still felt small, even though it was, at that time, the thickest tiger I'd ever taken.

For me, that's THE ONE that got away.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a very harsh vocabulary under those circumstances. I have broken some items that i cannot replace. When all is said and done i feel like an idiot. I have lost 2 tigers over the 50" mark and can understand what you went through. I can't seem to get rid of the 46" mark. :?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have a very harsh vocabulary under those circumstances. I have broken some items that i cannot replace. When all is said and done i feel like an idiot. I have lost 2 tigers over the 50" mark and can understand what you went through. *I can't seem to get rid of the 46" mark.* :?


Sounds rough :roll: :lol:

I'm a just stare at the water type guy too. I keep wondering if it would've been possible to jump in after that Pike while it was still on the line :lol: Somehow I think the only change would be me wet...next time I'll try it if the water is shallow enough and see.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

My "big" fish was a brown sipping BWO's off the slack water on the other side of a small stream. I put my fly in front of him many times only to have him reject it. So I went a size smaller and on the first cast he came for it. I could see him coming and was headed toward me when he went for the fly. I got so excited I set just as his nose was coming out of the water. I can still see his mouth open and the fly jerking away from him before he even had a chance to take it. -#&#*!- My reaction was to call myself an idiot and kick the water. after gathering myself I caught a few smaller fish and then went back after the big'un. Ended up getting him to take again and after a good fight he measured at 23 1/2 inches.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple I will share... Once on my small "secret stream" I hooked a large tiger trout on my 1wt rod it was a small stream and my buddy and I thought we could corral the fish into the net because my rod just was doubled over. We managed to wrangle him upstream and when he saw me that fish shot down between my buddies legs and into the undercut bank an snapped me off. We had both seen the beast and I just sat on the shoreline sulking but excited that I had the chance at him. 

Three weeks ago in the boulder mountains after hitting one lake in the morning the people in my fishing party were not excited to go to a second lake. The wind was blowing to hard to take the raft out so I thought I would rig up the rods for shore fishing until the wind died down. I sat there for about 2 hours watching 5 rods without a bite. The wind finally died down so I asked my wife to keep an eye on the rods while I pumped up the raft. Wouldn't you know it she gets a nice fish on one of the rods and it turns out to be a really nice fish the biggest brook trout I have ever seen we estimate around 6lbs. We land the fish but the camera's are across the lake in the 4 wheelers. No problem I hold the fish in the net in the water to keep it alive and everyone gets a nice shot and back in the water this trophy goes. What do you know while holding the net in the water the fish flops out and gets away. We all got to see the beast but no photo's of it and no one will believe a fish that size caught on pink power bait. I was so pissed I screamed at the top of my lungs and threw the net at least 20 yards. I should have just kept the fish and mounted it, I thought about it why I was holding the beast in the net.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Craziest thing?? Broke the only rod I brought to fish with... I get real calm and then all of a sudden just wig out for a minute.... usually to the dismay of my dog who looks for a bush to hide under while dad acts like an idiot. I lost a fish on the Provo, took the rod, smacked it down on the water, got snagged up (lure slipped under a rock) whipped my rod back up and it snapped. I just picked it all up and went home. I've also got a bit of a potty mouth if things get too frustrating so its probably better that I usually fish alone so I'm not offending somebody.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

one time, after missing a few fish in a row and then having one come unbuttonned, I created a 7 piece rod.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> one time, after missing a few fish in a row and then having one come unbuttonned, I created a 7 piece rod.


Ha ha....I did that this year with my Fenwick !! I sent the whole thing back for the warranty, and a story...the truth. I got my new Fenwick last week...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

.45 said:


> [quote="Pez Gallo":ti41gegq]one time, after missing a few fish in a row and then having one come unbuttonned, I created a 7 piece rod.


Ha ha....I did that this year with my Fenwick !! I sent the whole thing back for the warranty, and a story...the truth. I got my new Fenwick last week... [/quote:ti41gegq]

Ya cant argue with the unconditional warranty. I've done it on many occasions. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know about crazy, but this rainbow was a BEAST! It was as big as my thigh and probably near 30" long and an absolute HOG! Poor Idiot with a bow, he'll never be the same.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oops, maybe this will work.

[youtube:2tajoh7v]http://www.youtube.com/v/6wMLnprFf6M&hl=en&fs=1&border=1[/youtube:2tajoh7v]


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I couldn't get this link to work either. I am sure it's an awesome video though.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Working on it, not sure WTH.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Working on it, not sure WTH.


Its complicated. "Copy" then "Paste". :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the assistance Nate, I would have never figured it out. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tyrel, I'm not going to lie. You suck at posting videos.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what you're talking about, but thank you for taking the time from your busy day fornicating with your sister to comment.

In your honor, I think I will watch a NASCAR event, blow my nose into my shirt, catch a largemouth bass, buy a 3 legged dog, wear cut-off jeans, listen to Exile and/or Ratt, and park a beat to hell car in my front yard.

Have a good day.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, but thank you for taking the time from your busy day fornicating with your sister to comment.
> 
> In your honor, I think I will watch a NASCAR event, blow my nose into my shirt, catch a largemouth bass, buy a 3 legged dog, wear cut-off jeans, listen to Exile and/or Ratt, and park a beat to hell car in my front yard.
> 
> Have a good day.


Oh yeah oh yea, well,, em er well **** you then.

It's still not working. Says I have to accept your friendship, but I don't even like you, why would I accept your friendship.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you're talking about, but thank you for taking the time from your busy day fornicating with your sister to comment.
> ...


 -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl:

Don't think I've ever laughed so hard on this forum yet!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So.... private video... do we really want to see this content? I play softball with that Idiot for hells sakes.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Hopefully he utilized the bleeper...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I had an Uncle who was in the habit of leaving his fishing pole resting on the seat cushion of the boat. I tole him one day a fish was going to take that thing over the side. He said if it was big enough to take it over the side he could have it. 10 minutes later while getting a drink out of the cooler, there goes his favorite pole. Bloop! 1 hour later while fishing the same spot on the lake all rigged up again and several fish later he said he was going to get his favorite pole back, not 10 minutes later he brings a fish up with an extra line in it's mouth. Needless to say after pulling the extra line in here comes his pole. I'll never forget the look of satisfaction on his face.  Then my look. :roll: Unbelievable!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: What's the CRAZIEST thing you've done after losing a FISH*

My dad, a friend and myself were all in this little tin can of a boat that we rented up at Deer Creek MANY years ago. I was like 13-14 years old. 
We were trolling along catching the crap out of perch, except for my dad. HE was catching 15" rainbows about every 5 minutes. :x 
I finally demanded to see what he was using and to my shock and dismay, he had put a Black Gnat fly, about a #10, DIRECTLY on the biggest brass snap swivel I had ever seen up to that point. :shock: 
He combined this ridiculous contraption with probably over an ounce of huge split shot, and was managing to catch trout like there was no tomorrow.
Being the snob that I was, I REFUSED to admit that I might have similar luck with a similar rig, so I did the math and came to the conclusion that he was getting his "lure" much deeper than me or my friend, and so the trout were deeper in the water than the perch.
I set up a rig with a Rapala that was maybe an inch and a half long, on a leader behind a 1 ounce swivel sinker on the snap swivel. I figured that would go MUCH deeper than what I had been using previously.

So we are trolling along, when suddenly line starts screaming off my reel, at just about exactly the same speed as we are trolling. SNAG! Crap I am too deep now.
My dad shuts down the engine and I am pulling on the line trying to get the rig loose, when it dawns on me that I am pulling this little 12 foot boat TO the lure, and not the other way around. Yep, snagged up good and solid.

Well I get the boat directly over the lure, and start pulling up on it, and it starts coming up. But it was obviously still hooked to something as my rod was nearly doubled over lifting it. :? 
I figured I had hooked a submerded log and was now hoisting it off the bottom, when the "log" suddenly decided it wanted to go back down and started peeling drag. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

HOLY CRAP IT'S A FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I play this little tug of war game for a few minutes, probably 10-15. and eventually the swivel sinker comes out of the water next to the boat. This is about 3 feet above the lure, but we still can't see the fish. _(O)_ 
My dad reaches out with his left hand and grabs the sinker, his whole arm shakes and he says, "You have got something *BIG* on this line."
I yell at him, "LET GO OF MY LINE!" Just then the fish gets tired of sitting there and takes off at full speed again. The leader snags on my dads wedding ring and breaks off. -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- O|* 
The nicest thing that came out of my mouth as I slammed my pole onto the floor of the boat, was "YOU STUPID MOTHER F*****! WHAT THE F! DID YOU THINK YOU WERE DOING GRABBING MY LINE?!" My language deteriorated from there. 

To this day, I am surprised that he didn't just throw my butt in the lake and drive away. He never said a word about it, or punished me in any way that I was aware of. I suppose there were things going on that HE may have thought of as punishments, but I didn't really notice. I WAS TOO MAD!
I didn't speak to him again for three days.

As we were leaving for the day, the CO was at the dock and asked how we did. I just let out a scream that probably got mistaken for Bigfoot in Heber, and stomped off. He told my friend that they had gill netted a Walleye over 15 pounds in that same area a few weeks before, and that there was an absolutely HUGE brown trout that had gotten out of the same net just as they were trying to lift it out of the water to measure it. He swore it was bigger than the Walleye. :evil: 
Both fish were presumably still in there that day. _(O)_


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

On Lake Eire my brother lost a beast of a walleye at the boat and then thru me off the boat.

I was driving thru Page Arizona once and saw a giant wire fish basket along side the road full to the brim with stripers baking in the sun- just wondering what that guy did when he realized he towed his boat out without pulling the fish in.


----------



## metalhead2354 (Jul 18, 2009)

This actually happened 2 nights ago at red creek. My friend and I had just barely gotten there and had just cast our first cast and sat down when my buddy caught a fish. Now a bit of background we've been fishing together 3 times and every time i have gotten skunked and hes caught at least one fish. The thing is is that i've fished alot more than he has and i'm always helping him with his rigs and telling him how to do things. anyways back to the story. He catches one good sized rainbow and takes it to the stringer. He gets back and then on his next cast he catches another one. I'm by this time pissed off and swearing at him (all in fun). when he takes that fish over, still on his pole for some reason. and sets his pole down while he gets the stringer. While his back was turned the fish flops off of the hook and flips back into the lake and swims away. He didn't even notice but i was busting a gut watching this whole thing happen. When he turns around and his fish was gone he was so angry he turned red. I laughed so hard that i'm sure everyone else at the lake was wishing we would shut up! But i will say that finally I didn't get skunked and caught one fish there, overall it was a good trip but i wanted to share the story.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

My wife claims that she used to catch fish by the HUNDREDS, everywhere she went, right up until I taught her how to fish. :roll: 
She used to be one of those granny knot tying, night crawlers on a 2/0 hook with half a pound of split shot, kind of fishermen, now she uses lures and other kinds of bait, not to mention tying proper knots, but says she can't hardly catch fish any more. :wink: 
Your friend should feel lucky that YOU taught him how to improve his technique and not ME. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I probably have a lot but one comes to mind. About 8-10 yrs ago (?) I went to the Pine for some crappy fishun using 4# line a bobber and a small chartreuse jig in a bay in the E. side in my tube. Well, ------- my bobber disappeared and I tried to set the hook only to decide that I had a snag. Trying to get it unhooked, the snag started moving. :shock: I must have spent 10 min. trying to bring in this thing, (thought it might be a carp), and it finally surfaced, It was a humongous Tiger that I really don't think it knew it was hooked. I swear it was in the 40" class. Anyway, what now----------------? I'm in a tube with light line and the only thing I could think of was to tail grab him like the TV shows and head to shore. Well, you can guess. As soon as I touched him he was off to the races to the bottom, wrapped and broke off as easy as having a cool one or in a New York heat beat.  In retrospect I may have been able to tire him enough to beach him on the sandy beach, but I doubt. It was sure a memorable experience for me.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

Me and my friend were fishing the Weber and there was a spot next to a train bridge that had very slow moving water. My friend sat up on the bridge and dangled a parachute adams on the water when all of a sudden one of the biggest browns I have seen in the Weber came up and slurped the fly. He was up on the bridge and was not able to get down to land the fish so he called me over and I grabbed the fish by the belly with one hand and held tight to the line with the other. You can probably guess what happened. The fish wiggled and fell in the river and I did not let go of the line with my other hand and "SNAP" the fish was gone. I looked up at my friend and the look on his face is still burned in my memory to this day.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

-)O(- -)O(- 
That even makes me sick and I wasnt there...


----------

